
Coconuts in Medieval England - pepys
http://www.themarysue.com/monty-python-holy-grail-coconuts/
======
hudibras
But then again, the events in the movie take place in the fifth century,
around 900 years before the first coconuts were known to have been traded in
Europe.

~~~
wolfi
what about the Roman Empire? surely predates the middle ages

